# 10 easy steps to faster dialup   !!!!!



## vineetind (May 13, 2006)

*10 easy steps to faster dialup* 

HERE IS WHAT YOU DO: 

1. GO TO YOUR START MENU 

2. OPEN YOUR CONTROL PANEL 

3. OPEN PHONE AND MODEM OPTIONS (XP USERS WILL HAVE TO CLICK SWITCH TO CLASSIC VIEW ON THE LEFT SIDE TO SEE THIS OPTION) 

4. SELECT THE MODEMS TAB 

5. SELECT YOUR MODEM, AND CLICK PROPERTIES 

6. CLICK ON THE ADVANCED TAB 

7. THEN YOU WILL SEE A BOX THAT SAYS ADVANCED SETTINGS 
- AND UNDER IT A TEXT BOX WITH "Extra initialization commands" 

8. IN THE TEXT BOX PUT &AX&FX JUST HOW YOU SEE IT IN THIS TEXT. 

9. CLICK "OK" TO CLOSE THAT BOX 

10. CLICK "OK" AGAIN 

AND THATS IT, YOU HAVE NOW TWEAKED YOUR MODEM TO CONNECT AT A VERY HIGH SPEED FOR A DIAL UP MODEM. 


ENJOY 
Note: 

If &AX&FX is not working then u can try AT&FX. 

THIS TWEAK MAY NOT WORK FOR EVERYONE, IF YOU GET AN ERROR SAYING “MODEM NOT RESPONDING” GO BACK AND DELETE THE EXTRA CODE THAT YOU PUT IN, AND RESTART YOUR COMPUTER AND EVERYTHING SHOULD BE FINE. 

BY:

Vineet Kumar
National Anti-Hack Group
www.nag.co.in


----------



## Chirag (May 14, 2006)

It jst increases the speed at which we r connected. Nothing changes. Download speed is same. Page opens slowly. Nothing changes yaar.


----------



## aryayush (May 14, 2006)

chirag said:
			
		

> It jst increases the speed at which we r connected. Nothing changes. Download speed is same. Page opens slowly. Nothing changes yaar.


That's precisely what it was supposed to do! 



			
				vineetind said:
			
		

> YOU HAVE NOW TWEAKED YOUR MODEM TO CONNECT AT A VERY HIGH SPEED FOR A DIAL UP MODEM.


He never mentioned anything about the connection speed increasing.


----------



## vysakh (May 15, 2006)

damn. seeing the title,  i thought 10 different methods


----------

